
Ask HN: Confluence alternative for internal documentation - elnado
My team&#x2F;company uses Confluence for all of our internal documentation and I personally can&#x27;t stand it. It&#x27;s hard to navigate and create directories&#x2F;documents, it has a painful text editing interface, and I personally never figured out how to effectively organize your personal pages. What are some of the other alternatives people use and how well have they worked out for your team?<p>Thanks!
======
dozzie
Any type of wiki engine? There are plenty, DokuWiki, MediaWiki, MoinMoin,
TWiki, ikiwiki, Trac has one integrated... There is a whole page on Wikipedia
that lists only wiki engines.

------
flukus
Technical or non technical?

For technical I'd say markdown files in a git repo. I'm yet to find a non-
aggravating non-technical one, confluence is about the best I've tried.

